# 06 M6 Engine Removal tips



## theda (May 16, 2013)

I am looking to pull the motor out of my car, this will be my first time doing "this big of a job". So I was just looking for some tips and such on what i should do, I am pulling the motor to just go over it and change bearings and such to keep it running great for years to come. Its got 85k on it now but it has developed a knock/tap at 2-3k rpm, research as suggested its a crank bearing or a bad lifter (I already checked and changed the springs). So I figure ill just pull it out and go over it really good so I can abuse (I mean enjoy it) for years and years 

Thanks in advance for your time.

*** I included a couple pictures from when i changed the springs for the hell of it  ***


----------

